# Divorce Questions



## Ixy87 (Oct 2, 2017)

So, I live in a super small town. I went and saw one of the 2 lawyers in my small town...though there are others in the outlying areas, and he wanted 1700$ up front to start the divorce! A few days later when speaking to my soon to be X, he asked me if I had talked to "Jeremy" which was the first name of said lawyer. He acted as if they were best buds. Is it possible this lawyer told my husband I talked to him? I denied talking to him, because it took me back that he asked. 

Also, I wanted to have my soon to be X, file and pay for the divorce since He's the one that wants it, but on here I am hearing that it matters who files first? Can anyone elaborate on that? 

There isn't anything to separate in the way of marital property. It would be a relatively cut and dry divorce, the only main concerns would be child support (already filled) and child custody (can't really agree). There isnt anything to win or lose. 

So, if he were to file first, what does that mean for me? How does that effect any outcome? Or does it? Thanks.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Ixy87 said:


> So, I live in a super small town. I went and saw one of the 2 lawyers in my small town...though there are others in the outlying areas, and he wanted 1700$ up front to start the divorce! A few days later when speaking to my soon to be X, he asked me if I had talked to "Jeremy" which was the first name of said lawyer. He acted as if they were best buds. Is it possible this lawyer told my husband I talked to him? I denied talking to him, because it took me back that he asked.
> 
> Also, I wanted to have my soon to be X, file and pay for the divorce since He's the one that wants it, but on here I am hearing that it matters who files first? Can anyone elaborate on that?
> 
> ...


*Just that whoever files first is deemed to be the petitioner/plaintiff in a divorce hearing and their lawyer normally gets the advantage of making their presentation to the Court first! Going first sometimes has its advantages such as in opening interrogatories, filings, et.al.

Once you have verbally agreed to hire/retain the services of an attorney, he is strictly forbidden from privately communicating with anyone on the opposition about your case per disclosure rules, at the peril of possibly losing their license to practice law!*


----------

